# Painting a "vinyl" top......



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I have tried the search on this topic but it wont pull up at all....servers always too busy.
Now I have a 94 Fleetwood and it has a "vinyl" top on it. Very hard...NOT cloth and really not like a vinyl . You cant shine it up with products such as Armor All.....or anything like that it is just a dull blue. (The cars color is "Artesian Blue" factory Cad color top is OG also.)
Now Would you paint this or still attempt to dye it?... I want to go white with it.
IF to paint would you just clean it up.....use some type of adhesive promter and spray it?.......
Thanks guys for all your time...............RO


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

i would say dont paint it, when i got my 78 cutty it has a vinyl top and whoever painted the car also painted the top, the car came out nice but the top came out like shit, not sure if they took the right steps to do it but it looks bad, hope this helps...peace.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i've painted a few tops, i have used centari single stage on one it looked great, cant tell you how long it lasted though cause i sold it 2 months later.

if you want to try and shine it up try mr clean magic eraser i heard it works well then maybe EAGLE ONE tire shine, its the best.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** You know,, It is pretty frustrating when people dont know what they are talking about & offer advise................ 

-- I have painted Vinyl, there is plenty of talk about it , YOU need to clean. prep it with wax & grease remover very very well,, because someone has armor all'd it ....( Make sure you scrub it good to get all he dirt & grime)... When you paint it - You need adhesion promoter & to ADD FLEX AGENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 16 2006, 10:37 PM~6586010
> *** You know,, It is pretty frustrating when people dont know what they are talking about & offer advise................
> -- I have painted Vinyl, there is plenty of talk about it , YOU need to clean. prep it with wax & grease remover very very well,, because someone has armor all'd it ....( Make sure you scrub it good to get all he dirt & grime)... When you paint it - You need adhesion promoter & to ADD FLEX AGENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


so you sayin i dont know what i'm talkin bout?? just cause i didn't tell him all the steps doesn't mean i didn't take them, he didn't ask for the procedure, also there is a thing called vinyl paint and you DONT need adhesion promoter for that.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 16 2006, 10:57 PM~6586160
> *so you sayin i dont know what i'm talkin bout?? just cause i didn't tell him all the steps doesn't mean i didn't take them, he didn't ask for the procedure, also there is a thing called vinyl paint and you DONT need adhesion promoter for that.
> *


My bad i should have told him the steps :uh:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I suppose its Vinyl paint by various companies such as SEM ???????? 


-- Forget that shit when doing large areas......... When going a large area - he gonna need to break out a paint gun











** But you did mention above that you "didnt" know the outcome because you got rid of the car..... & at the same time you mentioned that you did a "few" ... you named 1 - what happened to the other roof that you did ?? 

Never called you out & was talking about the dude before you but ,,, Now i am asking


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Oh thought you were talkin bout me its cool though, anyways i did to one regal one cutty both just rattle can vinyl spray, i just cleaned them with tumbler silicone wax and grease remover reallly well then scuffed with grey scuff pad, they were ok, but not as shiny as the centari one, they were just quick fixes. the centari one i sprayed with my gun, i used the same tumbler to clean it and duponts vinyl prep, i never put flex agent in it though, not sure if they even have it for centari??? it looked really good and i washed it hella, even with the sticks at gas station washes, it was just hopper monte i used to own, wasn't anything i really cared much about :biggrin: 

Dupont makes a vinyl paint thats for pro spray gun use, i have a shit load in my garage, my paint rep gave me it all for free, a bunch of mistints or something, haven't used any of it yet though.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

YES DO ITTTTTTT!!!!!!CLEAN IT MASK IT ALL OFF GOOD AND PAINT IT WITH A GLOSSY RUSTOLEUM WITH A GRAFFITI CAP PREFERABLY A GREMAN FAT FROM FAR AWAY PEEP MY 84 REGAL I CHANGED IT FROM DULL FADED CHARCOLE TO HIGH GLOSS SHINNY BRAN SPANKIN NEW WHITE WITH ONE CAN OF $6.00 RUSTOLEUM
PEEP MY PICTS ON CARDOMAIN.COM MY NAME ON THERE IS ALSO REGALSONLYMOBB
HOLLA~


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

i have painted 3 big body tops all came out perfect...heres how i do it mask car completey(hardest part) pull caddy emblems off ,just mask the brouham emblems scuff top and top trim with red scuff pad clean top with wax and grease remover if your going from blue to white your going to need 5 cans of sem white vinyl paint use lite coats,can 12 inches away,5mins between each coat let top dry overnight and scuff top lightly with red scuff pad,this will eliminate any tiger stripes or blotchiness......it wll look like new.


----------



## JordanOoo (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm looking to do the same on my red 82 Eldorado I wanna paint the top white to match the seats, but I just can't figure out how to get the Emblems off the side of the top? I don't want to just pry them out and break them, how do the pop off??
Thanks!


----------

